# Cleveland golf club, 28th January



## Hobbit (Nov 11, 2017)

Is it really a year since the last run out there?

I've not contacted Cleveland yet, just want an idea of interest. Will aim for an 11am start, and due to their winter league the numbers will be limited to 20.

Looks like cost will be about Â£30 + sweep, and includes bacon butty on arrival.

Forumers will get first chance of a spot before its opened up to guests.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Count me in and a late tee off please :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 11, 2017)

Hobbit
Pauldj42


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 11, 2017)

Put me down mate.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 11, 2017)

Hobbit
Pauldj42​Beezerk


----------



## Val (Nov 11, 2017)

Me and jnr, definitely interested Bri, stick us in


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 11, 2017)

Hobbit
Pauldj42
Beezerk​Val
Val jr


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 11, 2017)

Sweet, put me name down Bri, look forward to it - 1st away day of the year... :cheers:


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 11, 2017)

Hobbit
Pauldj42
Beezerk
Val
Val jr​Kraxx


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 11, 2017)

Bri - Stick Hacker_Hughes (Paul) down please, not heard from Dave (Khamelion) yet.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 11, 2017)

Hobbit
Pauldj42
Beezerk
Val
Val jr
Kraxx​Hacker_Hughes


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 11, 2017)

Hobbit
Pauldj42
Beezerk
Val
Val jr
Kraxx​Hacker_Hughes
Criag H

​


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Nov 12, 2017)

Be rude not to...Stick me down please Brian


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Hobbit
Pauldj42
Beezerk
Val
Val jr
Kraxx​Hacker_Hughes
Criag H
Heavy-Grebo​


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Nov 13, 2017)

I can confirm me. Spoke to Stu about it while soundly thrashing him at Sharply yesterday (sorry Stu could'nt help myself)


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 13, 2017)

Hacker_Hughes said:



			I can confirm me. Spoke to Stu about it while soundly thrashing him at Sharply yesterday (sorry Stu could'nt help myself)
		
Click to expand...

He messaged me on Facebook... I could hear the tears...


----------



## Wayman (Nov 15, 2017)

Sorry canâ€™t make it Brian. 
Enjoy retirement


----------



## 2blue (Nov 15, 2017)

Hobbit
Pauldj42
Beezerk
Val
Val jr
Kraxx
Hacker_Hughes
Criag H
Heavy-Grebo
2Blue.. Would be wrong not to


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 15, 2017)

Brian, I'd be up for the trip again if there's room for a +1.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 16, 2017)

Hobbit
 Pauldj42
 Beezerk
 Val
 Val jr
 Kraxx
 Hacker_Hughes
 Criag H
 Heavy-Grebo
 2Blue.. Would be wrong not to
HDID Kenny


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 16, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Brian, I'd be up for the trip again if there's room for a +1.
		
Click to expand...

Yes to the +1's

Now open to non-forumites/guests for forumers.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 16, 2017)

Hobbit
Pauldj42
Beezerk
Val
Val jr
Kraxx
Hacker_Hughes
Criag H
Heavy-Grebo
2Blue + 1
HDID Kenny


----------



## HDID Kenny (Nov 16, 2017)

Hobbit
Pauldj42
Beezerk
Val
Val jr
Kraxx
Hacker_Hughes
Criag H
Heavy-Grebo
2Blue + 1
HDID Kenny + 1


----------



## splashtryagain (Nov 17, 2017)

Tentative yes from me and a possible +1. Cheers bri


----------



## Lump (Nov 17, 2017)

I'll have another crack at Cleveland

Hobbit
Pauldj42
Beezerk
Val
Val jr
Kraxx
Hacker_Hughes
Criag H
Heavy-Grebo
2Blue + 1
HDID Kenny + 1
Lump


----------



## 2blue (Nov 19, 2017)

Hobbit
Pauldj42
Beezerk
Val
Val jr
Kraxx
Hacker_Hughes
Criag H
Heavy-Grebo
2Blue + 1 +1
HDID Kenny + 1
Lump
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...f-club-28th-January/page3#euHSMj3fhMDOEXI6.99


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 3, 2017)

Hobbit
Pauldj42
Beezerk
Val
Val jr
Kraxx
Hacker_Hughes
Criag H
Heavy-Grebo
2Blue + 2
HDID Kenny + 2
Lump


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Dec 4, 2017)

Space for myself and a friend?


----------



## Val (Dec 4, 2017)

Owen_Thomas_14 said:



			Space for myself and a friend?
		
Click to expand...

You can have my space.

Brian, me and jnr have to pull out, we have a major clash that weekend family wise.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 3, 2018)

Gents, Cleveland have confirmed the date, tee off at 11am, and I've booked for 20 players - we have 16 at present. Deposit is paid.

Full breakfast beforehand, Â£35. in total.

I will require a deposit from each of you of Â£20, pm for bank detail to follow.

Those that played, and enjoyed, Cleveland last year will see a number of changes to the course. It hosted the Yorkshire amateur in August and the club has continued to invest heavily. Needless to say we will get the very warm welcome we experienced last year.

Look forward to seeing you then.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for sorting this prior to your Brexit..... &#129317;
What time for breakfast Bri?
Think I have your Bank details or are you wanting Euros &#128563;


----------



## 2blue (Jan 3, 2018)

Money sent in full for the 3 of us..... Cheers Bri


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 3, 2018)

2blue said:



			Money sent in full for the 3 of us..... Cheers Bri
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave. Great exchange rate, â‚¬1.129 at present. Nothing like the â‚¬1.265 I got a week before the vote.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 3, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Cheers Dave. Great exchange rate, â‚¬1.129 at present. Nothing like the â‚¬1.265 I got a week before the vote.
		
Click to expand...

The lengths some folk'll go to ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜ ..... (Edit) 'tis the Yorkshire in yer coming out ðŸ˜


----------



## 2blue (Jan 4, 2018)

Hobbit
Pauldj42
Beezerk
Kraxx
Hacker_Hughes
Criag H
Heavy-Grebo
2Blue + 2 - Paid in Full
HDID Kenny + 2
Lump 
Owen+1

Is this our group Brian?
Looking forward to getting away from the mud of the Parkland courses :thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 5, 2018)

BRi, send me your bank details please... I did message you, cheers


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jan 5, 2018)

BRi, send me your bank details please... I did message you, cheers
 Ditto


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 5, 2018)

As above, send me your bank details please mate. 
Cheers 
Prince Maguffin
Nigeria


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 6, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			As above, send me your bank details please mate. 
Cheers 
Prince Maguffin
Nigeria
		
Click to expand...

Hey little princess...

Currently enjoying some sangria and havenâ€™t brought my detail out with me. Rather you didnâ€™t pay into the Spanish account... it would cost both of us.

Back next weekend. Those that still have last yearâ€™s details, same as.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi Brian I have 3 guests looking to come down if space? bank details or Paypal when your back please.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 6, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			BRi, send me your bank details please... I did message you, cheers
		
Click to expand...




Heavy-grebo said:



			BRi, send me your bank details please... I did message you, cheers
 Ditto 

Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			As above, send me your bank details please mate. 
Cheers 
Prince Maguffin
Nigeria
		
Click to expand...




HDID Kenny said:



			Hi Brian I have 3 guests looking to come down if space? bank details or Paypal when your back please.
		
Click to expand...

So you're not short of holiday money I've sent your payment details to all of these!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 7, 2018)

HDID Kenny said:



			Hi Brian I have 3 guests looking to come down if space? bank details or Paypal when your back please.
		
Click to expand...

Â£80 paid this morning Brian for me and 3 mates.
Kenny
Colin
Iain
Danny


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 7, 2018)

Deposit paid mate.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 7, 2018)

Cheers Dave - Bri Â£40.00 for me and Hacker Hughes.  Cheers :thup:


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jan 10, 2018)

Deposit Â£40 paid for me and Dave but Craig will be coming too (3 players) but he's a member there so not sure what to do there...


----------



## 2blue (Jan 11, 2018)

Done a bit of Admin, Bri...  save you having too much to do in yer retirement.. 

Hobbit
Pauldj42
Beezerk Â£10 paid
Kraxx Â£10 paid
Hacker_Hughes Â£10 paid
Criag H - Â£10 paid
Heavy-Grebo Â£10 paid
2Blue + 2 - Â£105 Paid in Full
HDID Kenny + 3 Â£80 paid
Lump 
Owen+1

Looking like we have 17


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 11, 2018)

2blue said:



			Done a bit of Admin, Bri...  save you having too much to do in yer retirement.. 

Hobbit
Pauldj42
Beezerk Â£10 paid
Kraxx Â£10 paid
Hacker_Hughes Â£10 paid
Criag H - Â£10 paid
Heavy-Grebo Â£10 paid
2Blue + 2 - Â£105 Paid in Full
HDID Kenny + 3 Â£80 paid
Lump 
Owen+1

Looking like we have 17
		
Click to expand...

Should have gone to Specsavers Dave, deposit was Â£20


----------



## 2blue (Jan 11, 2018)

2blue said:



			Done a bit of Admin, Bri...  save you having too much to do in yer retirement.. 

Hobbit
Pauldj42
Beezerk Â£10 paid
Kraxx Â£10 paid
Hacker_Hughes Â£10 paid
Criag H - Â£10 paid
Heavy-Grebo Â£10 paid
2Blue + 2 - Â£105 Paid in Full
HDID Kenny + 3 Â£80 paid
Lump 
Owen+1

Looking like we have 17
		
Click to expand...

In yer head.... please add Â£10 to each of those Â£10's please :thup:



Beezerk said:



			Should have gone to Specsavers Dave, deposit was Â£20 

Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 11, 2018)

2blue said:



			In yer head.... please add Â£10 to each of those Â£10's please :thup:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If you did not read the previous post/quote, should of gone to spec savers Dave


----------



## 2blue (Jan 12, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			If you did not read the previous post/quote, should of gone to spec savers Dave 

Click to expand...

Hey up...  looks like thereâ€™s a queue forming for Spec Savers now....  haha


----------



## Lump (Jan 12, 2018)

Â£20 sent


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 12, 2018)

Is there any space another 1 or 2?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Is there any space another 1 or 2?
		
Click to expand...

Depends if itâ€™s you Stu!!

Weâ€™re booked to a max of 20, 5x 4 balls. Think we have 17 at present.

If youâ€™re thinking of coming across the night before I can recommend Rosie Oâ€™Gradyâ€™s for staying over. Iâ€™ll be there and going for a curry the night before in the subtropical paradise of Redcar, after a few scoops in the club.

@Dave, thanks for organising things whilst I enjoy the Spanish sun.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 12, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Depends if itâ€™s you Stu!!

Weâ€™re booked to a max of 20, 5x 4 balls. Think we have 17 at present.

If youâ€™re thinking of coming across the night before I can recommend Rosie Oâ€™Gradyâ€™s for staying over. Iâ€™ll be there and going for a curry the night before in the subtropical paradise of Redcar, after a few scoops in the club.

@Dave, thanks for organising things whilst I enjoy the Spanish sun.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers bri but if I do come over it'll be a flying visit, back in a day. I just need to mke sure my tart is off work that weekend before I can commit.

I'll ask duffers on Sunday too.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Cheers bri but if I do come over it'll be a *flying visit*, back in a day. I just need to mke sure my tart is off work that weekend before I can commit.

I'll ask duffers on Sunday too.
		
Click to expand...

Bri....  can you arrange for the beach to be cleared for his landing?? :rofl::rofl: maybe Kraax'll sell tickets!!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 21, 2018)

Week to go Brian, are you doing a draw or can me and my mates go out last as a 4 ball?


----------



## 2blue (Jan 21, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Cheers bri but if I do come over it'll be a flying visit, back in a day. I just need to mke sure my tart is off work that weekend before I can commit.

I'll ask duffers on Sunday too.
		
Click to expand...

So.....   are we clearing the beach Stu.....  or is yer tart working??


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 21, 2018)

2blue said:



			So.....   are we clearing the beach Stu.....  or is yer tart working??
		
Click to expand...

Stand by old boy, announcement imminent


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 21, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Stand by old boy, announcement imminent

Click to expand...

Doing the draw tomorrow old boy


----------



## 2blue (Jan 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Stand by old boy, announcement imminent

Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			Doing the draw tomorrow old boy
		
Click to expand...

Stand by yer deck-chairs &#9971;&#65039;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 22, 2018)

If there is space I would like to join please Bri.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 22, 2018)

Cheifi0 said:



			If there is space I would like to join please Bri.
		
Click to expand...

WAnt a lift?? Happy for you to join us matey


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 22, 2018)

I'll see you there gents :whoo:


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 22, 2018)

Gaw blimey :ears:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll see you there gents :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Just you Stu, or are you bringing back up?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 22, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Just you Stu, or are you bringing back up?
		
Click to expand...

I don't need back up bri:rofl:

yeah just me, Davemac isnt allowed to play out .....


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 22, 2018)

2blue said:



			WAnt a lift?? Happy for you to join us matey
		
Click to expand...

Do you have space Dave, i thought you be full up,  I will ask Barnsley Dave if he wants to play, if he doesnt I can jump in with you.




Hobbit said:



			Just you Stu, or are you bringing back up?
		
Click to expand...

I might have someone if there is space left.


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2018)

I've been given the nod from HID to come if there's space :thup:

Need to know quickly so I can book accommodation.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 22, 2018)

Cheifi0 said:



			Do you have space Dave, i thought you be full up,  I will ask Barnsley Dave if he wants to play, if he doesnt I can jump in with you.




I might have someone if there is space left.
		
Click to expand...

I can fit in a 4th if Dave can't make it..... as I know you'll be carrying


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 22, 2018)

Guys, the following are confirmed...

Hobbit
2blue
2blue+1
2blue+1
Pauldj
Beezerk
Kraxx stu
Hacker hughes
Heavy G Tony
Heavy G + 1
Heavy G + 1
HD Kenny
HD Kenny + 1
HD Kenny + 1
Lump
StuC
Chiefio
Fish.

18 confirmed, 2 spaces left. As things stand Owen has till 5pm tomorrow to confirm. After that, there's 2 spaces and I have reserves already asking.

Owen and +1 haven't heard from... anyone know them?
Splashytryagain has only said provisional and hasn't confirmed
Craig H has withdrawn


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2018)

Just booked into Rosie Oâ€™gradyâ€™s for the night before ðŸ˜³ðŸºðŸ½ðŸ˜œ


----------



## 2blue (Jan 22, 2018)

HDID Kenny said:



			Â£80 paid this morning Brian for me and 3 mates.
Kenny
Colin
Iain
Danny
		
Click to expand...

Ah....  I though Kenny was 4 of them, Bri


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Guys, the following are confirmed...

Hobbit
2blue
2blue+1
2blue+1
Pauldj
Beezerk
Kraxx stu
Hacker hughes
Heavy G Tony
Heavy G + 1
Heavy G + 1
HD Kenny
HD Kenny + 1
HD Kenny + 1
Lump
StuC
Chiefio
Fish.

18 confirmed, 2 spaces left. As things stand Owen has till 5pm tomorrow to confirm. After that, there's 2 spaces and I have reserves already asking.

Owen and +1 haven't heard from... anyone know them?
Splashytryagain has only said provisional and hasn't confirmed
Craig H has withdrawn
		
Click to expand...

Awesome, well sorted Bri, looking forward to meeting all for the first meet of the year


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I don't need back up bri:rofl:

yeah just me, Davemac isnt allowed to play out .....
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			Craig H has withdrawn
		
Click to expand...


Look at what youve done now!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 22, 2018)

Hobbit
2blue
2blue+1
2blue+1
Pauldj
Beezerk
Kraxx stu
Hacker hughes
Heavy G Tony
Heavy G + 1
Heavy G + 1
HD Kenny
HD Kenny + 1
HD Kenny + 1
HD Kenny +1
Lump
StuC
Chiefio
Fish.

Well spotted Dave

1 space left...


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 22, 2018)

Fish said:



			Just booked into Rosie Oâ€™gradyâ€™s for the night before ï˜³ïºï½ï˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Ditto... and I know a very good curry house. O'Grady's does cracking real ale.... and tattoos.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 22, 2018)

Fish said:



			Just booked into Rosie Oâ€™gradyâ€™s for the night before ï˜³ïºï½ï˜œ
		
Click to expand...

And sorted a warm welcome in the club Saturday teatime


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hobbit said:



Hobbit
2blue
2blue+1
2blue+1
Pauldj
Beezerk
Kraxx stu
Hacker hughes
Heavy G Tony
Heavy G + 1
Heavy G + 1
HD Kenny
HD Kenny + 1
HD Kenny + 1
HD Kenny +1
Lump
StuC
Chiefio
Fish.

Well spotted Dave

1 space left...

Click to expand...

Do your reserves have priority Brian? My friend was 50/50 whe I mentioned it to him and I am happy to jump in with 2blue.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 22, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Ditto... and I know a very good curry house. O'Grady's does cracking real ale.... and tattoos.
		
Click to expand...

& have a very loud Band on that Sat night....  bring your ear plugs


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 22, 2018)

Nice to see this 1st meet of the year spring too life.....even the weathers sorting it's self out.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 22, 2018)

2blue said:



			& have a very loud Band on that Sat night....  bring your ear plugs
		
Click to expand...

Their Saturday nights are legend!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 23, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Look at what youve done now! 

Click to expand...

I don't know what you're suggesting here Larry 

I've just seen fish has jumped on this, i feel a little bit under the weather now.....


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I don't know what you're suggesting here Larry 

I've just seen fish has jumped on this, i feel a little bit under the weather now.....
		
Click to expand...

I'd been watching/following it from the start as I played it last year but have been ill the last few weeks, but now feel well enough to attend, although seeing and hearing you might make me ill again 

:smirk:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 23, 2018)

Fish said:



			I'd been watching/following it from the start as I played it last year but have been ill the last few weeks, but now feel well enough to attend, although seeing and hearing you might make me ill again 

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

It's all right Stu.....  he's obviously got over the bruising he got from the Yorkshire lads when he played last year as a 'Plastic Geordie' :rofl:

Mind, I'm surprised he's taken to staying over in 'Redcar Riviera' after having such a cultural experience in 'Boro a year ago. Will it be Seaton Carew in 2019??


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 23, 2018)

Any sign of draw Brain? we're travelling together and need to arrange plans.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2018)

Bri my plans have changed I won't make it tomorrow. Apologies pal.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Bri my plans have changed I won't make it tomorrow. Apologies pal.
		
Click to expand...

You should change your name to Stuart1963, are you missing any pages from old golf mags?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 27, 2018)

Gents,

We are currently 2 short. 2blue(Dave) is asking but if anyone knows another 1....

Plans for tomorrow;

First tee time is 11:00

Breakfast is booked as part of the deal. There has been a driving range, with covered bays, added since our last visit.

Please can you ensure you are there before 10:40 at the very latest, allowing me to pay the balance to the club before the 1st group tees off.

11:00 - TonyG, TonyG+1, TonyG+2, ......+spare
11:08 - 2Blue, 2blue+1, 2blue+2 ....... +spare
11:16 - Beezerk, Chiefio, Lump, Hacker Hughes
11:24 - Hobbit, Fish, Pauldj, Kraxx
11:32 - Kenny, Kenny+1, Kenny+2, Kenny+3

Balance of Â£20, including Â£5 sweep. Tony, your +1 who is a member will have breakfast and sweep pay.

Sweep will generate at least Â£90, and will be paid out down to 4th place + a spot prize. Â£40, Â£30, Â£10, Â£5 +Â£5 spot, (nearest the pin in 2 on the 7th hole, a short par4)

Safe journey to everyone, and pray it doesn't get too messy for Fish and I in Rosie O'grady's tonight.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 27, 2018)

Barnsley Dave's can't make it Bri...  so looking like we're a 3 ball unless there are other late comers  to the Ball.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jan 27, 2018)

Got 1 extra player Chris Curry's playing.


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2018)

The Eagle has landed, on it &#127866;&#127866;&#127866;&#127866;&#128540;


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2018)

Blowing a goddam hoolie out here, hope it calms for tomorrow.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You should change your name to Stuart1963, are you missing any pages from old golf mags? 

Click to expand...

Funnily enough I can't find my copy of  this month's Razzle I always have delivered 

nah as soon as I seen Fishy had gegged in, it lost its appeal 

I'm going the game in a minute so I can have a few pints afterwards now.


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Funnily enough I can't find my copy of  this month's Razzle I always have delivered 

nah as soon as I seen Fishy had gegged in, it lost its appeal 

I'm going the game in a minute so I can have a few pints afterwards now.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™d lose your wedge more like ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			Youâ€™d lose your wedge more like ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

koff you'll be lucky to get 25pts round there tomorrow with that baby draw


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 27, 2018)

Cheers Bri, very much looking forward to tomorrow.  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			pray it doesn't get too messy for Fish and I in Rosie O'grady's tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t worry, I wonâ€™t tell anyone you refused a drink and snook off early to bed ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ 

#SomeoneWantsToWin 

â€ªA bit of a sore head for me, that Wolf Rock IPA is strong stuff & not the ale to have a long day/night session on ðŸº Great night in Rosie Oâ€™Gradyâ€™s where Iâ€™m staying, Shivers live band was excellent, curry was very nice and the guys at Cleveland Golf Club as friendly as ever. 

Now itâ€™s downstairs for a light breakfast then off to the club for a bigger breakfast about 10am  ðŸ½ðŸ˜³


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 28, 2018)

Great days golf today. gratz to winners... Cheers Bri for organising and see you soon.  Good Luck Tuesday


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 28, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Great days golf today. gratz to winners... Cheers Bri for organising and see you soon.  Good Luck Tuesday
		
Click to expand...

Second this, :thup: great course, great condition, great company.

Congrats Chiefio.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 28, 2018)

Yup, top day even with the stiff breeze.
Thanks for organising Bri, enjoy Spain ya lucky bugger


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2018)

I hope it was a stiff breeze - heard tales of drivers being taken on par 3s...&#128170;&#128079;


----------



## Lump (Jan 28, 2018)

2-3 club wind at times.

Cheers to all once again. Really enjoyed it. Course is perfect for winter. Dry with greens running at a very good pace for January (were a lot quicker last year). Cheers to Josh, Martin & Paul. Cracking partners today with some very good shots made considering the wind.

Cheers Brian for organising and enjoy your retirement and Spain.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 28, 2018)

How did my mate Stu get on? He said he was gonna rip it up the other day!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 28, 2018)

Lump said:



			2-3 club wind at times.

Cheers to all once again. Really enjoyed it. Course is perfect for winter. Dry with greens running at a very good pace for January (were a lot quicker last year). Cheers to Josh, Martin & Paul. Cracking partners today with some very good shots made considering the wind.

Cheers Brian for organising and enjoy your retirement and Spain.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, some quality shots played all round, I dread to think what Josh's score would have been had he not found about every bunker on the course .


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			How did my mate Stu get on? He said he was gonna rip it up the other day!
		
Click to expand...

haha yer knob


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 28, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			haha yer knob
		
Click to expand...


Please tell me you went?!? My good friend Craig dropped out cos of you going...


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2018)

Just walked in and breaking out the Stottie cake & peas pudding Paul brought down for me &#128077;

Tough going at times, any slight miss hit and that wind showed no mercy. 

Great company in my fourball and nice to get a round with Bri before he jetted off to sunny Spain. 

Course was in excellent condition, and good to see some of the northern Forum boys. 

The gout decided to attack me from the 13th, my penance for having a good drink the day & night before &#128540;

Thanks for organising Bri and all the best in Spain &#128526;


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Please tell me you went?!? My good friend Craig dropped out cos of you going...
		
Click to expand...

did he really?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 28, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Please tell me you went?!? My good friend Craig dropped out cos of you going...
		
Click to expand...

He flounced mate, his tart said no


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Jan 28, 2018)

Yeah, thanks all. My first meet and it didn't start too well with my ball falling off the first tee mid-downswing. Took me another seven holes to get over it (my excuse for playing rubbish on the front nine). Had a blast though. Great to put some faces to names. Until next time!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 28, 2018)

As always a really great day out Bri...  many thanks. 
Me an the guys are looking forward to you returning from the rigors of the Spanish winter next year for more fun at Reviera-Redcar.
Best wishes :thup:
PS. Well done Martyn for preventing a Yarkshire whitewash of the prizes


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 28, 2018)

Just got in, a smidge under 6 hours. Great to see so many old friends. Well they were mostly old apart from Josh and James who probably managed to keep the average age under 50.Great afternoon and evening with Fish yesterday, especially as he seems to get his ideas and capabilities confused when he was eyeing up the ladies in Rosie's.

A great round with Fish, Pauldj and Kraxx. Kraxx was still recovering from an almighty session he had had with Khamelion on Friday night. Paul hit some of the longest drives of the day, finishing less than 200yds from the tee but with the biggest boomerang slice ever. And Fish spent most of the back nine auditioning for a part as Long John Silver as his gout played havoc with his feet.

Nice to get out on a course - first round since late Oct, and it was dry too.

Josh won with 35pts, 20 of which were on the back 9, including two 1pointers. The old Hobbit struggled occasionally 3 putting but still managed 33pts for 2nd place. Beezerk got 3rd with 32pts, beating Lump's back 9. Lump also got nearest the pin in two on the par 4th 7th, hitting the pin and coming to rest about 18 inches from the hole.

My thanks to all those that attended today, especially some of the long distance travellers.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 29, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Just got in, a smidge under 6 hours. Great to see so many old friends. Well they were mostly old apart from Josh and James who probably managed to keep the average age under 50.Great afternoon and evening with Fish yesterday, especially as he seems to get his ideas and capabilities confused when he was eyeing up the ladies in Rosie's.

A great round with Fish, Pauldj and Kraxx. Kraxx was still recovering from an almighty session he had had with Khamelion on Friday night. Paul hit some of the longest drives of the day, finishing less than 200yds from the tee but with the biggest boomerang slice ever. And Fish spent most of the back nine auditioning for a part as Long John Silver as his gout played havoc with his feet.

Nice to get out on a course - first round since late Oct, and it was dry too.

Josh won with 35pts, 20 of which were on the back 9, including two 1pointers. The old Hobbit struggled occasionally 3 putting but still managed 33pts for 2nd place. Beezerk got 3rd with 32pts, beating Lump's back 9. Lump also got nearest the pin in two on the par 4th 7th, hitting the pin and coming to rest about 18 inches from the hole.

My thanks to all those that attended today, especially some of the long distance travellers.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Brian, always enjoy a day out on the links. All the Scottish guys enjoyed their day. Course was in very good condition, 10mph off the wind and it would have been perfect.


----------



## Val (Jan 29, 2018)

HDID Kenny said:



			Cheers Brian, always enjoy a day out on the links. All the Scottish guys enjoyed their day. Course was in very good condition, 10mph off the wind and it would have been perfect.
		
Click to expand...

Nice to see you continue to fly the Scottish flag Kenny


----------



## Fish (Jan 29, 2018)

Iâ€™m supposed to go to a Physio today but I think it would counter productive, Iâ€™m already in a lot of discomfort and knackered without being manhandled any more ðŸ˜Ÿ

Time to get back on Fitness Pal and sort my diet out and have a dry-February as I missed January ðŸ˜œ


----------

